# Falcon Rods



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Does any one know why Falcon Rods are made in China, when they advertise "Made In The U.S. of A."?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

They use to be made in Oklahoma. I sure hope that isn't the case now. Hard to find anything made here now a days.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Below is what FalconRods.com responded after asking the question....

*The Coastal series is one of our base import models, along with the HD 
series and the Bucoo SR series.*


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steven Caro said:


> Below is what FalconRods.com responded after asking the question....
> 
> *The Coastal series is one of our base import models, along with the HD
> series and the Bucoo SR series.*


Wow that sucks disappointing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Most of the stuff we buy is made overseas.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

So basically the cheaper models. lol I have a couple falcons and I like them. Just bought a coastal baitcast rod on sale at academy. Their cara series rods for bass fishing are the real deal. Super strong and tough.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

I do understand that. However, I do not care for false advertisement. In this day and age, we appreciate the products that are made in this country and that is (sometimes the reason) why we purchase these items for better quality.

If you are going to advertise "MADE IN THE USA", then they should all be made in the USA, not just some of them. And, if that's the case, notify your customers.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yep. I heard the customer service has went downhill too. Well a worker at Bass Pro told me that so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

I wrote falconrods.com again, and we'll see if BPS is right....


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Latest from falconrods.com on my recent question.... Why do you advertise Made In The USA when some of your rods are made in China?

*The majority of our rods are Made In USA rods. Cara T-7, Cara ST, LowRider, 
LowRider Salt (the model used mostly by CA Richardson), Bucoo Micro, Jason 
Christie Series, Original Series models are all US made rods. The base 
import models don't have any US made stickers on them.*

I'm sorry, that is a load of crap!


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

Without a doubt there the best light tackle rods, and even though the coastal xg is made in china doesn't mean it isn't a great rod. The blanks are great and feel better than any other and I am sure you can agree if you have ever used one. Also they only say MADE IN THE USA on the ones that are made in the USA.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Falcon ticked me off with this as well. The Coastals used to be made in the US. They moved production to China, hid the "made in China" sticker on the butt of the rod, and didn't lower the price though it was now cheaper for them to produce. Seems like they're trying to trick people. Shady. I had the same issue with a Waterloo rod advertised as made in the US actually made in Mexico (customer service blew me off when i complained) and Kestler (they moved production of some rods to china too). It's all St. Croix and DUCE for me now. Honest and great service.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I second that. I've never had anything but great experiences dealing with St. Croix customer service.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Look at Castaway. They make great rods and have a rod for just about everything. 
There shop is right down the road from my office and as far as I know, a lot of their rods are made there. They do have some from overseas though.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

pt448 said:


> Falcon ticked me off with this as well. The Coastals used to be made in the US. They moved production to China, hid the "made in China" sticker on the butt of the rod, and didn't lower the price though it was now cheaper for them to produce. Seems like they're trying to trick people. Shady. I had the same issue with a Waterloo rod advertised as made in the US actually made in Mexico (customer service blew me off when i complained) and Kestler (they moved production of some rods to china too). It's all St. Croix and DUCE for me now. Honest and great service.


Waterloo's custom rods are made in Victoria, TX. I didn't know that the lower priced ones were made in Mexico, but wouldn't doubt it. Look at Laguna Rods, I believe ALL of there rods are made here.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah I just bought a coastal, no made in the US sticker on it. But it was on sale so....... All that doesn't really get me tore up, I just want to be taken care of when one breaks cause it will happen. I haven't had a problem with Falcon but I think ST Croix is the best with that by far.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm off my soap box now. On to better things, like catching some fish this weekend. Thanks for the input every one...


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Top customer service @ Falconrods.com says the following:

Which all our American made rods on the website or catalog will have the Made in USA emblem on the page. The base import models do not. As I said before, we advertise Made In USA because a majority of our rods are made in the USA. The other models are not and do not get advertised as made in the USA.

Couldn't help myself.....


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Steven what reels do you use? I love things made in the USA but most of the reels are made overseas also which is a bummer.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Quantum Cabo and Smokes? Haven't bought one in a few years just curious.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate to break it to you guys...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crc01 said:


> Waterloo's custom rods are made in Victoria, TX. I didn't know that the lower priced ones were made in Mexico, but wouldn't doubt it. Look at Laguna Rods, I believe ALL of there rods are made here.


I am a sales rep for Laguna. If you want to support Texas rod manufactures they are first class. The customs are made in shop, the Liquid Series are made overseas but great rods with the same warranty as the customs and actually great rods. I fish with them as much as the high ends.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

grovesnatcher said:


> Steven what reels do you use? I love things made in the USA but most of the reels are made overseas also which is a bummer.


Use Penn. I know a lot of gear is made in CHINA, but most don't advertise MADE IN THE USA, and NOT.... Sometimes it's nice to buy USA. Buy American, Hire American....Trump.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am a sales rep for Laguna. If you want to support Texas rod manufactures they are first class. The customs are made in shop, the Liquid Series are made overseas but great rods with the same warranty as the customs and actually great rods. I fish with them as much as the high ends.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I am a sales rep for Laguna. If you want to support Texas rod manufactures they are first class. The customs are made in shop, the Liquid Series are made overseas but great rods with the same warranty as the customs and actually great rods. I fish with them as much as the high ends.


Texas makes GREAT guns too...STI


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

FYI if one breaks you have to send the entire rod back to them on your dime for replacement. Fishing partner's broke while casting and it was a big pain to ship back. In contrast, I broke a Red Bone on a big ray and all I had to do was mail them a 3" section of the rod. Course they are made in China like most blanks.


----------



## Steven Caro (Aug 17, 2016)

Cam said:


> FYI if one breaks you have to send the entire rod back to them on your dime for replacement. Fishing partner's broke while casting and it was a big pain to ship back. In contrast, I broke a Red Bone on a big ray and all I had to do was mail them a 3" section of the rod. Course they are made in China like most blanks.


That's just another reason NOT to buy a Falcon Rod....


----------

